# Long Draw Bow



## Sportsman1933 (Nov 26, 2007)

I have been looking for a long draw length bow for myself for awhile now. Hoyt makes a few that i know of but the price tag is a little steep ($1000) for what i want to spend. Anyone hear of any last year models out there with reduced prices? I stopped by Jays in Gaylord and they had some on discount (last years models reduced a few hundred bucks) but none with long draws, they had one long draw Hoyt but it was this years model and therefore had a high price. My draw length is 34", thanks guys.


----------



## BigSteve (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm not sure you'll find many bows that have a 34 inch draw length. I shoot a Mathews Switchback longdraw and it only goes to 31 inches.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

How tall are you and what is your wingspan?


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

For that long of a draw I think you will need to spill out the cash. 

I am 6ft 4inches and I shoot a 31 inch draw. 

In fact I have not seen many bows that shoot over 31.


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

Darton has a model or two that go to 32 inch I believe. After that, a longer type release and a Gander Mountain length loop will help.


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

34" seems far fetched
Have a reputable shop measure ya and not a big box store.


----------



## Sportsman1933 (Nov 26, 2007)

Sully - thanks for the great advice, You sound like my relatives who try to buy me long sleeve shirts for christmas - - "it looked long in the store, i think it will probably fit you", haha

Yeah, i have been measured quite a few times, i am a 6'8" and my wingspan is 83 or 84" i believe. Jay's measured it right at 34". 

Like i said, Jays had one that went 33.5" maybe i will just have to hope i hit them on the right day when one is on sale or just shell out the bucks, thanks guys.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

83-84" puts you at 33-33.6 (83-84/2.5) so 34 is right in the ballpark. Damn you must have fun shopping for ANYTHING with a sleeve. I'd look at the longest ATA you can find and go from there. Some of the older model from Hoyt used to accommadate but now I am noy sure. You may have to spend the long dollar....


----------

